# Pork kidney Treats??



## HayleyMarie (Jul 6, 2011)

Does anyone have some awesome ways to make pork kidney into treats? Teagan will not touch her pork kidney so. Im gonna try and make it into treats and see if she will eats beef kidney since she seems to peter beef

And people who bake liver treats how big do you cut the pieces up and at what tempature and how long do you bake them for? I also have lots of chicken liver she won't touch.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

My dogs hate pork kidney (can't blame them... the smell...). Trying to hide it in tripe kind of worked, but not really.
We do beef kidney frozen (sometimes lamb kidney).
I freeze it in slices on a cookie tray and move the frozen slices into a plastic bag. Easy to pull out some every now and then.

Sorry that I sound kind of discouraging :biggrin1:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wish i could help, but my dogs will not eat pork kidney. 

i'm glad because the smell makes me want to vomit....


but, if you slice them thin and put them on a baking sheet....bake them for several hours at a low heat, like 225 - 275, they will dehydrate and become treats.

my dogs get their liver and kidney, usuallly beef or bison or lamb in small inch size pieces and they are frozen. they think they are treats for when they come home from their pee walk first thing in the morning.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

My dogs won't eat kidney no matter what I do to it but it helps to partially freeze it to make it easier to slice. Same for liver, spleen, lung, etc. I bake liver and lung slices at low heat (about 180 degrees F) for several hours, turning at least once. Be forewarned, when you bake kidney, it will stink up the whole house.


----------

